# the best way to remove a tick



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i found a tick on ava. my first GSD and i am not real sure the best way to remove a tick from a 40lbs dog who is fighting me. any advice would be great. i tried to give her treats. also what is the best stuff to keep the ticks away? thank you.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I use either advantax or frontline on my pups and have only found two ticks on my lab in 8 years. I usually take a cotton ball first soaked in rubbing alcohol and cover the tick with it to smother them so they back out a little. Then I use my fingers and not tweezers to gently pull the tick out. The key is gently though or you will break the body off and leave the head in. Move it side ways a little while pulling and feel for it to begin to budge. It takes a minute but to keep her still try a plate of peanut butter or a kong stuffed with her favorite treats. You can also tie her leash to something so she can't get away if you don't have a second set of hands


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

we use frontline plus and have never had one on our current dog. But previous ticks we tried about all of the suggested ways and had the best luck with a pair of blunt headed tweezers and grabbing the little devils as close tothe skin as possible and pulling. then destroy the tick as they may well still be alive and whole when they come out. Never had a problem with the head in the dog and our vet told us not to worry about that anyway.


----------



## RadarsShadow (Nov 16, 2009)

Be careful with Advantix if you have cats. A friend used it on her dog and the cat went near the dog. It almost killed the cat and now the cat has brain damage.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Best way to remove a tick is take the dog to someone else to do it....ewwww, ick......


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I totally agree with having someone else do it. Ick. If you can't and have to do it yourself, just use a tweezers, grab it as close to the skin as possible, and gently pull it out so you don't leave anything behind.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Nah... I don't like tweezers since it's so easy to pinch the tick and leave head embedded. 

I know, the advice in generally tweezers ..

I just grab the thing and pull it out then thoroughly cleanse my hands (yuck).

Thanks to Advantix, I haven't had to do that in ages.

If your dog has one, chances are there are more. Carefully inspect for more, especially in ears and between toes.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Rip it out with you finger tips !!!! I have done this for years and I think the whole "if you leave the head in it keeps pumping poison" is total BS ....


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

If it is a grass tick simply rip it out with you finger tips !!!! I have done this for years and I think the whole "if you leave the head in it keeps pumping poison" is total BS .... If it is a paralysis tick (hard white body ) then exercise a bit more care !


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Sobacca has had a few. The first time we found a tick on him I made my mom remove it; it made me sick to my stomach to even look at (which is strange for me).
But...I took Sobacca hiking in May of this year and I pulled 30 ticks off of him in the 4 days following the hike. I'm now a pro at pulling ticks off a dog. I used my finger tips, and had no problems getting the ticks (head and all) off him -- even the incredibly small ones I had found on him. ------ not the most fun experience.


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

I use the cheap method. Put on latex gloves. Take your finger and push down lightly on the back of the tick and rub it in small clockwise circles until it releases its grip. Then remove. The motion seems to annoy the tick so it releases its grip. Try it works every time for me. It may take some patience if the tick is really embedded.

Once removed disinfect the area.

Or you could use the various types of tick removing tools or tweezers but that may leave the mouth of the tick intact in the dog.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

If it is a grass tick simply rip it out with you finger tips !!!! I have done this for years and I think the whole "if you leave the head in it keeps pumping poison" is total BS .... If it is a paralysis tick (hard white body ) then exercise a bit more care !


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

And then squish em like a grape !!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I use the BioSpot on Ozzy. He hasn't had any ticks for a little while now. (We were infested with ticks not too long ago.... GROSS). 

Frontline doesn't repel ticks, it only kills the ones that are already on them. I've heard good things about Advantix, too. Advantix repels.

If you have cats, after you apply it, do NOT let the cat lick the dog. The pesticide in the flea/tick drops for dogs is deadly to cats.


----------



## jokgga (Oct 29, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> I use the BioSpot on Ozzy. He hasn't had any ticks for a little while now. (We were infested with ticks not too long ago.... GROSS).
> 
> Frontline doesn't repel ticks, it only kills the ones that are already on them. I've heard good things about Advantix, too. Advantix repels.
> 
> If you have cats, after you apply it, do NOT let the cat lick the dog. The pesticide in the flea/tick drops for dogs is deadly to cats.


what about for dogs? My shepherd likes to lick my other dog and I wonder if it would be bad if I put frontline/advantix


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Clear nail polish. It smothers the tick and totally removes its oxygen source. As soon as you apply it, the tick will back out of the dogs skin. Grab it with a pair of tweezers and then burn it with a lighter. Do NOT flush it down the toilet as they are able to swim their way back up!!


----------

